# CSW EM 3.7



## TrailsurferODW (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

wer weiß welche DT Swiss Komponenten sich hinter dem Laufradsatz CSW EM 3.7 verbirgt? Zu finden unter anderem im AMS 150 oder auch Sterero 160.


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2014)

Naben: DT350 Straightpull Centerlock
Speichen: DT Competition Straightpull black
Felgen: DT EX471 27,5"
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (20. Juli 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Rucksim (24. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Naben: DT350 Straightpull Centerlock
> Speichen: DT Competition Straightpull black
> Felgen: DT EX471 27,5"
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten


 
Weißt du zufällig auch welche Speichenlänge? Wollte mir mal n paar Speichen als Ersatz kaufen, z.B. für den Urlaub, wird ja wahrscheinlich nicht jeder Bikeshop die Speichen in der richtigen Länge auf Lager haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2018)

Vincy schrieb:


> Naben: DT350 Straightpull Centerlock
> Speichen: DT Competition Straightpull black
> Felgen: DT EX471 27,5"
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten


Hallo @Vincy,
hast du eine Ahnung was sich für Komponenten bei den 2017er/ 2018er 
*Cube CSW EM 3.7* verbirgt?


----------

